# Sjax's home invaded



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AqBLRNoQK0ey.3KuRfMyXPW8vLYF?slug=ap-homeinvasion-jackson

Well the house apparently belongs to Jason Richardson, but SJax's wife was there




> Armed men broke into the home of Charlotte Bobcats player Stephen Jackson(notes), locking his wife in a bathroom as they made off with a gun and some luxury items, police said. The break-in happened early Wednesday while Jackson was in Texas for a basketball camp. His wife was home but was not injured by three masked gunmen who entered the home in a gated community of two dozen million-dollar homes, multiple media organizations reported.
> 
> Charlotte-Mecklenburg police had made no arrests as of Friday morning, Officer Rosalyn Harrington, a department spokeswoman, told The Associated Press.
> Officers reported the thieves took a 9mm pistol, a ruby-encrusted wristwatch, a Louis Vuitton wallet and other items.
> ...


----------

